# Toronto's Rookies Road to ROY /Rookie Talk (game by game stats)



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

This thread will be dedicated to raptor talk about our Rookies highs and lows and game by game stats.

Also the rookie rankings can be updated here to see which one will have a shot at ROY.









1) Charlie Villanueva








*gm 1 - vs Washington*
31mins- 5-12 shooting 11pts 6boards

*gm 2 - vs New Jersey*
30mins- 4-9 shooting 9pts 6boards

*gm 3 - vs Detroit*
25mins- 2-5 shooting 4pts 1board

*gm 4 - vs Cavaliers*
17mins- 4-8 shooting 8pts 2boards

*gm 5 - vs Utah*
26mins- 4-9 shooting 8pts 2boards

*gm 6 - vs Seattle*
35mins- 10-19 shooting 26pts 12 boards

*gm 7 - vs Philli*
31mins- 12-17 shooting 27pts 13 boards

*gm 8 - vs Philli*
27mins- 6-13 shooting 13pts 5 boards

*gm 9 - vs Celtics*
27mins- 7-17 shooting 18pts 6 boards

*gm 10 - vs Miami*
28mins- 4-11 shooting 8pts 12 boards

*gm 11 - vs Phoenix*
25mins- 1-7 shooting 2pts 8 boards

*gm 12 - vs Clippers*
20mins- 7-12 shooting 18pts 6 boards

*gm 13 - vs Kings*
27mins- 6-12 shooting 13pts 7boards

*gm 14 - vs Golden State*
31mins- 1-10 shooting 6pts 3 boards

*gm 15 - vs Dallas*
20mins- 2-9 shooting 4pts 5boards

*gm 16 - vs Memphis*
31mins- 4-11 shooting 9pts 6boards

*gm 17 - vs Hawks*
29mins- 10-15 shooting 22pts 10boards

*gm 18 - vs Nets*
27mins- 5-14 shooting 12pts 2boards

*gm 19 - vs Wizards*
27mins- 8-15 shooting 18pts 2boards

*gm 20 - vs Lakers*
27mins- 4-13 shooting 11pts 3boards

*gm 21 - vs Bobcats*
29mins- 7-13 shooting 19pts 9boards

*gm 22 - vs Bulls*
8mins- 2-3 shooting 5pts 0boards

*gm 23 - vs Golden State*
36mins- 8-13 shooting 18pts 9boards

*gm 24 - vs 76ers*
28mins- 5-9 shooting 15pts 7boards

*gm 25 - vs Magic*
DNP- bruised calf

*gm 26 - vs Rockets*
13mins- 2-5 shooting 8pts 0boards

*gm 27 - vs Spurs*
14mins- 1-3 shooting 4pts 3boards

*gm 28 - vs Pistons*
17mins- 7-11 shooting 16pts 5boards

*gm 29 - vs Atlanta*
29mins- 6-10 shooting 12pts 4boards

*gm 30 - vs Pacers*
32mins- 12-17 shooting 25pts 10boards

*gm 31 - vs Atlanta*
22mins- 0-3 shooting 2pts 2boards

*gm 32 - vs Orlando*
27mins- 10-13 shooting 24pts 1board

*gm 33 - vs Rockets*
23mins- 8-13 shooting 21pts 5boards

*gm 34 - vs Nets*
23mins 3-11 shooting 6pts 7boards

*gm 35 - vs Bulls*
10mins 1-4 shooting 2pts 1board

*gm 36 - vs Bobcats*
15mins 2-8 shooting 4pts 1board

*gm 37 - vs New York*
20mins 6-10 shooting 15pts 6boards

*gm 38 - vs Utah*
11mins 1-3 shooting 5pts 3boards

*gm 39 - vs Portland*
23mins 3-5 shooting 6pts 3boards

*gm 40 - vs Seattle*
17mins 2-6 shooting 6pts 5boards

*gm 41 - vs Lakers*
19mins 6-10 shooting 13pts 3boards

*gm 42 - vs Nuggets*
22mins 6-11 shooting 12pts 8boards

*gm 43 - vs Bulls*
17mins 4-11 shooting 8pts 6boards

*gm 44 - vs Bucks*
20mins 5-12 shooting 13pts 6boards

*gm 45 - vs Kings*
33mins 8-15 shooting 18pts 7boards

*gm 46 - vs Wizards*
31mins 7-12 shooting 18pts 9boards

*gm 47 - vs New York*
32mins 7-18 shooting 18pts 9boards

*gm 48 - vs Clippers*
31mins 5-11 shooting 14pts 6boards

*gm 49 - vs Spurs*
40mins 4-10 shooting 8pts 4boards

*gm 50 - vs Bobcats*
41mins 11-18 shooting 24pts 6boards

*gm 51 - vs Portland*
33mins 7-16 shooting 16pts 9boards

*gm 52 - vs Timberwolves*
31mins 7-12 shooting 16pts 3boards

*gm 53 - vs Knicks*
21mins 4-7 shooting 9pts 4boards

*Rookie All Star Game*
18pts 12 boards :clap: 

*gm 54 - vs Memphis*
37mins 6-17 shooting 14pts 10boards

*gm 55 - vs Dallas*
32mins 8-12 shooting 23pts 7boards

*gm 56 - vs Miami*
46mins 7-15 shooting 16pts 11boards

*gm 57 - vs Atlanta*
39mins 10-17 shooting 25pts 11boards

*gm 58 - vs Nets*
48mins 6-13 shooting 14pts 11boards

*gm 59 - vs Celtics*
36mins 5-10 shooting 18pts 8boards

*gm 60 - vs Cleveland*
33mins 3-8 shooting 6pts 12boards

*gm 61 - vs Cleveland*
27mins 0-5 shooting 0pts 5boards

*gm 62 - vs Denver*
29mins 4-8 shooting 10pts 6boards

*gm 63 - vs Pacers*
32mins 3-9 shooting 6pts 5boards

*gm 64 - vs Philly*
37mins 4-10 shooting 8pts 14boards

*gm 65 - vs Detroit*
26mins 3-8 shooting 6pts 6boards

*gm 66 - vs Bucks*
24mins 4-11 shooting 14pts 9boards

*gm 67 - vs New York*
37mins 5-11 shooting 15pts 8boards

*gm 68 - vs Boston*
19mins 3-8 shooting 6pts 2boards

*gm 69 - vs Timberwolves*
25mins 3-10 shooting 6pts 7boards

*gm 70 - vs Bucks*
45mins 20-32 shooting 48pts 9boards

*gm 71 - vs Miami*
45mins 4-15 shooting 13pts 13boards

*gm 72 - vs Suns*
32mins 2-10 shooting 4pts 7boards

*gm 73 - vs Hornets*
53mins 11-20 shooting 25pts 18boards

2) Joey Graham









*gm 1 -vs Washington*
20mins- 3-7 shooting 7pts 5boards

*gm 2 - vs New Jersey*
21mins- 2-6 shooting 5pts 2boards

*gm 3 - vs Detroit*
13mins- 3-5 shooting 7pts 5boards

*gm 4 - vs Cavaliers*
14mins- 2-4 shooting 4pts 0boards

*gm 5 - vs Utah*
18mins- 2-6 shooting 7pts 1board

*gm 6 - vs Seattle*
15mins- 2-3 shooting 7pts 1board

*gm 7 - vs Philli*
26mins- 3-7 shooting 7pts 2boards

*gm 8 - vs Philli*
23mins- 3-3 shooting 13pts 2boards

*gm 9 - vs Celtics*
13mins- 1-3 shooting 3pts 3boards

*gm 10 - vs Miami*
20mins- 1-6 shooting 3pts 3boards

*gm 11 - vs Phoenix*
23mins- 3-7 shooting 6pts 1board

*gm 12 - vs Clippers*
14mins- 0-1 shooting 0pts 3boards

*gm 13 - vs Kings*
21mins- 4-6 shooting 8pts 4boards

*gm 14 - vs Golden State*
32mins- 3-6 shooting 12pts 6boards

*gm 15 - vs Dallas*
12mins- 1-1 shooting 4pts 3boards

*gm 16 - vs Memphis*
21mins- 5-8 shooting 12pts 5boards

*gm 17 - vs Hawks*
13mins- 0-3 shooting 0pts 3boards

*gm 18 - vs Nets*
25mins- 1-3 shooting 9pts 6boards

*gm 19 - vs Wizards*
31mins- 2-5 shooting 8pts 5boards

*gm 20 - vs Lakers*
19mins- 1-2 shooting 5pts 4boards

*gm 21 - vs Bobcats*
15mins- 2-4 shooting 8pts 5boards

*gm 22 - vs Bulls*
25mins- 7-12 shooting 15pts 2boards

*gm 23 - vs Golden State*
17mins- 1-4 shooting 4pts 2boards

*gm 24 - vs 76ers*
26mins- 5-9 shooting 11pts 4boards

*gm 25 - vs Magic*
18mins- 5-8 shooting 11pts 3boards

*gm 26 - vs Rockets*
18mins- 3-3 shooting 10pts 1board

*gm 27 - vs Spurs*
21mins- 1-4 shooting 2pts 2boards

*gm 28 - vs Pistons*
14mins- 1-1 shooting 2pts 4boards

*gm 29 - vs Atlanta*
24mins 3-6 shooting 7pts 3boards

*gm 30 - vs Pacers*
6mins 1-4 shooting 2pts 5boards (left game with knee injury)

*gm 31 - vs Atlanta*
14mins 3-5 shooting 8pts 2boards

*gm 32 - vs Orlando*
25mins 3-3 shooting 7pts 1board

*gm 33 - vs Rockets*
22mins 1-7 shooting 5pts 3boards

*gm 34 - vs Nets*
19mins 3-5 shooting 6pts 3boards

*gm 35 - vs Bulls*
13mins 3-7 shooting 9pts 5boards

*gm 36 - vs Bobcats*
22mins 0-2 shooting 1pt 1board

*gm 37 - vs New York*
26mins 4-9 shooting 8pts 5boards

*gm 38 - vs Utah*
12mins 2-4 shooting 5pts 1board

*gm 39 - vs Portland*
15mins 2-3 shooting 4pts 2boards

*gm 40 - vs Seattle*
13mins 2-5 shooting 6pts 3boards

*gm 41 - vs Lakers*
14mins 1-2 shooting 3pts 1board

*gm 42 - vs Nuggets*
DNPCD

*gm 43 - vs Bulls*
19mins 2-3 shooting 6pts 3boards

*gm 44 - vs Bucks*
23mins 3-5 shooting 10pts 5boards

*gm 45 - vs Kings*
17mins 2-3 shooting 8pts 1board

*gm 46 - vs Wizards*
20mins 1-3 shooting 3pts 2boards

*gm 47 - vs New York*
18mins 2-3 shooting 5pts 1board

*gm 48 - vs Clippers*
28mins 4-5 shooting 9pts 7boards

*gm 49 - vs Spurs*
7mins 1-1 shooting 2pts 2boards

*gm 50 - vs Bobcats*
3mins 0-1 shooting 0pts 0boards

*gm 51 - vs Portland*
10mins 5-7 shooting 11pts 3boards

*gm 52 - vs Timberwolves*
DNP

*gm 53 - vs Knicks*
3mins 0-1 shooting 0pts 0boards

*gm 54 - vs Memphis*
20mins 2-4 shooting 4pts 3boards

*gm 55 - vs Dallas*
9mins 1-2 shooting 3pts 2boards

*gm 56 - vs Miami*
6mins 1-3 shooting 2pts 0boards

*gm 57 - vs Atlanta*
34mins 0-5 shooting 4pts 6boards

*gm 58 - vs Nets*
9mins 0pts 0boards

*gm 59 - vs Celtics*
14mins 1-2 shooting 3pts 0boards

*gm 60 - vs Cleveland*
15mins 2-4 shooting 4pts 5boards

*gm 61 - vs Cleveland*
20mins 2-4 shooting 4pts 3boards

*gm 62 - vs Denver*
6mins 0-2 shooting 0pts 1board

*gm 63 - vs Pacers*
25mins 4-8 shooting 8pts 6boards

*gm 64 - vs Philly*
20mins 5-7 shooting 14pts 2boards

*gm 65 - vs Detroit*
30mins 6-11 shooting 12pts 8boards

*gm 66 - vs Bucks*
21mins 3-6 shooting 9pts 4boards

*gm 67 - vs New York*
16mins 2-3 shooting 5pts 2boards

*gm 68 - vs Boston*
23mins 1-4 shooting 4pts 4boards

*gm 69 - vs Timberwolves*
28mins 3-5 shooting 9pts 2boards

*gm 70 - vs Bucks*
14mins 1-4 shooting 2pts 1board

*gm 71 - vs Miami*
10mins 3-6 shooting 6pts 0boards

*gm 72 - vs Suns*
30mins 3-6 shooting 8pts 4boards

*gm 73 - vs Hornets*
40mins 7-18 shooting 19pts 7boards

3) Jose Calderon








*gm 1 -vs Washington*
16mins- 2-3 shooting 5pts 3assists

*gm 2 - vs New Jersey*
32mins- 6-8 shooting 20pts 7assists

*gm 3 - vs Detroit*
43mins- 3-7 shooting 6pts 10assists

*gm 4 - vs Cavaliers*
17mins- 0-0 shooting 0pts 7assists

*gm 5 - vs Utah*
26mins- 5-10 shooting 12pts 4assists

*gm 6 - vs Seattle*
32mins- 1-6 shooting 4pts 12assists

*gm 7 - vs Philli*
31mins- 2-8 shooting 4pts 4assists

*gm 8 - vs Philli*
25mins- 1-5 shooting 4pts 3assists

*gm 9 - vs Celtics*
7mins- 0-1 shooting 0pts 4assists

*gm 10 - vs Miami*
26mins- 3-4 shooting 8pts 9assists

*gm 11 - vs Phoenix*
24mins- 4-9 shooting 9pts 4assists

*gm 12 - vs Clippers*
18mins- 1-5 shooting 8pts 2assists

*gm 13 - vs Kings*
20mins- 0-2 shooting 2pts 6assists

*gm 14 - vs Golden State*
26mins- 2-7 shooting 4pts 6assists

*gm 15 - vs Dallas*
39mins- 4-10 shooting 8pts 8assists

*gm 16 - vs Memphis*
35mins- 2-6 shooting 6pts 7assists

*gm 17 - vs Hawks*
31mins- 5-8 shooting 10pts 6assists

*gm 18 - vs Nets*
37mins- 3-5 shooting 8pts 8assists

*gm 19 - vs Wizards*
41mins- 4-9 shooting 8pts 13assists

*gm 20 - vs Lakers*
24mins- 5-10 shooting 10pts 2assists

*gm 21 - vs Bobcats*
42mins- 1-5 shooting 5pts 4assists

*gm 22 - vs Bulls*
37mins- 3-6 shooting 6pts 6assists

*gm 23 - vs Golden State*
37mins- 6-11 shooting 15pts 11assists

*gm 24 - vs 76ers*
DNP- injured (heel injury)

*gm 25 - vs Magic*
DNP- injured (heel injury)

*gm 26 - vs Rockets*
30mins- 2-5 shooting 6pts 7assists

*gm 27 - vs Spurs*
21mins- 3-9 shooting 7pts 5assists

*gm 28 - vs Pistons*
34mins- 5-7 shooting 6pts 4assists

*gm 29 - vs Atlanta*
22mins- 3-6 shooting 6pts 3assists

*gm 30 - vs Pacers*
DNP (heel injury)

*gm 31 - vs Atlanta*
DNP (heel injury)

*gm 32 - vs Orlando*
DNP (heel injury)

*gm 33 - vs Rockets*
22mins 0-0 shooting 0pts 3 assists

*gm 34 - vs Nets*
22mins 0-2 shooting 3pts 2 assists

*gm 35 - vs Bulls*
6mins 0-1 shooting 0pts 1 assist

*gm 36 - vs Bobcats*
9mins 1-2 shooting 2pts 0 assists

*gm 37 - vs New York*
37mins 5-6 shooting 13pts 10 assists

*gm 38 - vs Utah*
20mins 2-5 shooting 6pts 3 assists

*gm 39 - vs Portland*
18mins 0-2 shooting 1pt 2 assists

*gm 40 - vs Seattle*
12mins 1-2 shooting 4pts 2 assists

*gm 41 - vs Lakers*
12mins 1-4 shooting 4pts 0 assists

*gm 42 - vs Nuggets*
14mins 0-2 shooting 3pts 2 assists

*gm 43 - vs Bulls*
25mins 2-6 shooting 4pts 3 assists

*gm 44 - vs Bucks*
24mins 1-1 shooting 3pts 7 assists

*gm 45 - vs Kings*
17mins 4-6 shooting 9pts 5 assists

*gm 46 - vs Wizards*
18mins 2-5 shooting 6pts 4 assists

*gm 47 - vs New York*
21mins 1-3 shooting 2pts 5 assists

*gm 48 - vs Clippers*
16mins 4-7 shooting 8pts 5 assists

*gm 49 - vs Spurs*
16mins 0-2 shooting 2pts 1 assist

*gm 50 - vs Bobcats*
14mins 2-2 shooting 5pts 1 assist

*gm 51 - vs Portland*
17mins 2-2 shooting 4pts 5 assists

*gm 52 - vs Timberwolves*
23mins 5-9 shooting 11pts 2 assists

*gm 53 - vs Knicks*
17mins 2-6 shooting 4pts 2 assists

*gm 54 - vs Memphis*
28mins 3-3 shooting 11pts 7 assists

*gm 55 - vs Dallas*
28mins 2-5 shooting 8pt 3 assists

*gm 56 - vs Miami*
11mins 0-1 shooting 3 assists

*gm 57 - vs Atlanta*
16mins 2-5 shooting 4pts 2 assists

*gm 58 - vs Nets*
10mins 0pts 1assist

*gm 59 - vs Celtics*
14mins 0-2 shooting 2pts 3 assists

*gm 60 - vs Cleveland*
15mins 1-2 shooting 2pts 5assists

*gm 61 - vs Cleveland*
7mins 1-3 shooting 2pts 0assists

*gm 62 - vs Denver*
18mins 2-7 shooting 4pts 5assists

*gm 63 - vs Pacers*
DNP

*gm 64 - vs Philly*
DNP

*gm 65 - vs Detroit*
DNP

*gm 66 - vs Bucks*
DNP

*gm 67 - vs New York*
DNP

*gm 68 - vs Boston*
DNP

*gm 69 - vs Timberwolves*
DNP

*gm 70 - vs Bucks*
DNP

*gm 71 - vs Miami*
DNP

*gm 72 - vs Suns*
21mins 2-2 shooting 6pts 4assists

*gm 73 - vs Hornets*
DNP


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, Jose has had 7 or more assits four times so far this season, wicked.

and i must confess, i think i might be in love with Charlie Villanueva, or at least his game. 
:fire:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Charlie Villanueva is proving everyone wrong...even me. From a "wasted pick" to one of the top picks in the draft. Congrats.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

is it me or does Joey always score 7 points in almost every game???


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Wednesday November 16th vs. Philli*

CV3- had a decent game, maybe a little tired from back to back games...few turnovers and couldn't quite get it going, but still looked decent....

graham- maybe his best game, 3-3 and got to the line, he finished ally-oop plays (finally)...and he was aggressive

calderon- brought intenisity, but numbers don't really reflect...plus with james handling the scoring load, he wasn't really relied on for moving the ball...but key is that no turnovers this game compared to yesterdays 6 turnovers in philly...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Charlie Villanueva is proving everyone wrong...even me. From a "wasted pick" to one of the top picks in the draft. Congrats.


totally not a wasted pick - if he wants he could really get better he is only 20 - the other question is can he take care of his body and remain healthy.... if so all indications are that he is lovely piece.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Friday November 18th vs. Celtics*

CV3- had a good game, had a great first half, but couldn't get it going in the second half....

graham- not alot of minutes, not alot of production

calderon- minutes limited, intenisity as usual, but numbers don't really reflect...


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Sunday November 20th vs. Miami (first NBA win for the ROOKS!!!)*

CV3- brought energy and good rebounding on both defensive and offensive side

Graham- great defence and physical pressence on the floor, stats don't really show this though

calderon- great game, piled up the assits and hit key shots, ...also brought the intensity as expected, both mike james and calderon look good together on the floor...


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings Novemeber 22nd*

Rookie Rankings November 22nd 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Deron Williams
5. Sean May
6. Salim Stoudamire
7. Andrew Bogut
8. Raymond Felton
*9. Jose Calderon*
10. Daniel Ewing

note: Joey Graham not on this report


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Rookie Rankings Novemeber 22nd*

Good job in keeping this thread alive, spinz. I'll be sure to make more appearances in here myself.

Anyway, nice to see Charlie moving up in the rankings, let's just hope Jose can stay in the top-10 for most of the season. Two of our guys on the all-rookie teams? Here's hoping!


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Tuesday November 22nd vs. Phoenix*

CV3- looking better on the boards as the season goes on, but couldn't get his offensive game off yesterday...but still saw his pressence on the floor

Graham- like his post up game, but still showing a weakness in driving to the basket, it's more the ball handling skillz, also, his drives are with force and caused some offensive fouls yesterday...still some fine tuning to go

Calderon- energy and hit some key shots yesterday...didn't really get the assit totals, and was overmatched on 'D' against Nash...


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

did any of them have a positive plus minus yesterday?

I don't like all three being on the floor at the same time


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Wednesday November 23rd vs. Clippers*

CV3- got back his scoring touch here...played effective minutes, but the foul count was up (5), shot 7-12, and had a few beautiful passes to CB4 (twin towers of the future?)

Graham- struggles continue, not many minutes, but couldn't get anything going with the minutes played

Calderon- made aggressive drives to the basket and was rewarded at the charity stripe


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Game Day: Wednesday November 23rd vs. Clippers*



spinz said:


> CV3- got back his scoring touch here...played effective minutes, but the foul count was up (5), shot 7-12, and had a few beautiful passes to CB4 (twin towers of the future?)
> 
> Graham- struggles continue, not many minutes, but couldn't get anything going with the minutes played
> 
> Calderon- made aggressive drives to the basket and was rewarded at the charity stripe


 thanks for the updates spinz.. i haven't been able to see much of joey this year. thanks again :cheers:


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Saturday November 26th vs. Golden State*

CV3- tried hard to get his game going, but couldn't get anything to drop, looked engergetic, but may have had some mental fatigue from the road trip. got major minutes, but did not produce

graham- in my opinion maybe his best game of the season, he drove hard to the net, had decent open shots 

calderon- looked tired, setup some nice plays, but didn't have his spark like we've seen in the other games


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings November 28th*

Rookie Rankings November 28th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
3. Deron Williams
*4. Charlie Villanueva*
5. Salim Stoudamire
6. Luther Head
7. Andrew Bogut
8. Sarunas Jasikevicious
9. Sean May
*10. Jose Calderon*


note: Joey Graham not on this report


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

the rankings seem right, not too sure about Frye ahead of Villanueva, but he is starting.
I keep looking for Joey Graham in the HM section.
Either way I'm pretty sure that this year ROY is Paul, hands down, but their still is a long season ahead.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

damn, both of them dropped one.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

imagine all of them in the rookie sophmore game


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

gr8 work spinz


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

madman said:


> imagine all of them in the rookie sophmore game


Raptors stick.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Monday November 28th vs. Dallas*

CV3- got good looks and made shots for himself, but just weren't falling...

Graham- early foul trouble left graham with little minutes on the floor, stats and play were both affected by this

Calderon- in the starting role and tried to run up tempo plays, got the assists and brought the energy the raps needed and almost came close to beating the Mavs.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Game Day: Monday November 28th vs. Dallas*

Bump. New rankings out today.


Charlie stays at #4:


> Charlie Villanueva scored the game-winning basket Friday night in Atlanta and played solidly in New Jersey the next night as the Raptors won two straight. From what I can tell, Raptor fans are still waiting for apologies from certain writers and television personalities.


But Jose moves up from #10 to #6



> José Calderón shot the ball much better this week, he had the game-winning assist to Villanueva in Atlanta and he made some key plays down the stretch in New Jersey. He has started the last four games for the Raptors.


Joey Graham is back in the honourable mention list.

http://www.nba.com/rookie_rankings/


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game Day: Monday November 28th vs. Dallas*

Joey graham is apparently "on the outside looking in" of the top 10, with the great defense hes playing he should get more minutes and touches.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah and Jose was #5 for the week:

THIS WEEK'S RANKINGS
1. Chris Paul (NOK)
16.5 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 7.0 APG, 2.00 SPG, .469 FG% in 4 games
2. Channing Frye (NYK)
19.8 PPG, 4.3 RPG, .509 FG% in 4 games
3. Sarunas Jasikevicius (IND)
13.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 4.0 APG, .581 FG%, 10-14 3PT in 4 games
4. Andrew Bogut (MIL)
9.3 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 1.33 BPG, .407 FG% in 3 games
5. José Calderón (TOR)
8.0 PPG, 7.3 APG, 1.75 SPG, .483 FG% in 4 games


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Wednesday December 7th vs. Lakers*

CV3- couldn't get anything to fall, wasn't able to catch up on defensive assignments

Graham- could not get anything going on the offensive or defensive side of things

Calderon- the one rookie bright spot of the night...although the stats show 4 assists, he would have got more, but his team could not hit open shots...he continues to bring energy to the floor...


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings December 12th*

Rookie Rankings December 12th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Deron Williams
5. Sarunas Jasikevicious
6. Andrew Bogut
*7. Jose Calderon*
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Luther Head
10. Nate Robinson

note: Joey Graham not on this report


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Saturday December 10th vs. Bobcats*

CV3- both him and Bosh look great when on the floor together...

Graham- started the game with a great edge, but didn't get a lot of minutes in the second half...

Calderon- really tried to push the offense, but turned the ball over a few too many times, as he made plays in the passing lane that were ahead of the raptor players...(putting the ball where he wanted the raps to be)...the positives is that he is always looking for Bosh and trying to set him up with the best shot...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

two rooks in the weekly top five! awesome!

THIS WEEK'S RANKINGS
1. Chris Paul (NOK)
14.3 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 8.0 APG, 2.25 SPG, .452 FG% in 4 games
2. Charlie Villanueva (TOR)
16.0 PPG, 4.7 APG, 1.67 SPG, .463 FG% in 3 games
3. Andrew Bogut (MIL)
12.0 PPG, 7.3 RPG, 2.33 SPG, 1.67 BPG, .667 FG% in 3 games
4. José Calderón (TOR)
7.7 PPG, 6.7 RPG, 7.0 APG, 1.33 SPG, .417 FG% in 3 games
5. Channing Frye (NYK)
10.7 PPG, 7.3 RPG, 1.33 BPG, .419 FG% in 3 games


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone care to list who Charlie's main competition for 6th man?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone care to list who Charlie's main competition for 6th man?


Channing Frye (4 GS, 14.6 pts, 5.9 reb)
Caron Butler (0 GS, 15 pts, 4.8 reb)

are a couple.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings December 19th*

Rookie Rankings for December 19th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Deron Williams
5. Sarunas Jasikevicius
6. Andrew Bogut
*7. Jose Calderon*
8. Luther Head
9. Salim Stoudamire
*10. Joey Graham*


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Day: Monday December 19th vs. Orlando*

CV3- did not play due to Left calf contusion (day to day)

Graham- is putting up consistant numbers in the past 4 games, although he wasn't played much in the second half, he was a starter and looks like he's getting comfortable on the offensive and defensive sides of his game
He's playing with some edge, and it must have to do with the fact that he cracked the top 10 in rookie standings...

Calderon- did not play due to strained heel (day to day)


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Graham is averaging close to 10 ppg in the last 5.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings December 27th*

Rookie Rankings for December 27th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
3. Andrew Bogut
*4. Charlie Villanueva*
5. Deron Williams
6. Sarunas Jasikevicius
*7. Jose Calderon*
8. Luther Head
9. Salim Stoudamire
*10. Joey Graham*


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings December 27th*

joey will b gone by next will CV will be bk 2 3rd and jose will drop a spot... book it


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings December 27th*



skip_dawg! said:


> joey will b gone by next will CV will be bk 2 3rd and jose will drop a spot... book it



i agree, i don't think joey's 2pt performances will keep him at 10...hopefully that's a wake up call to get back...

and jose's injury didn't help his stats, so he will move down, but CV3 should be able to regain 3rd, or depending on how he handle's Atlanta tonight, should get to 2nd...

last night's foul trouble (against Detroit) hurt his numbers, could have probually put up 20 /6...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah no Raps rook's in the weekly top five!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

errm CV was lol take a re-read...


i thought off charlie maybe getting the 2nd spot hopefully he can rip apart atlanta!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

skip_dawg! said:


> errm CV was lol take a re-read...
> 
> 
> i thought off charlie maybe getting the 2nd spot hopefully he can rip apart atlanta!


 Nah he wasn't.. the WEEEKLY top 5 is different.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> errm CV was lol take a re-read...
> 
> 
> i thought off charlie maybe getting the 2nd spot hopefully he can rip apart atlanta!


No man, it's you who needs to re-read.

CV is in the overall top five (4th).

To the right of that there's a list of the weekly top five. Some weeks there have been many Raps on it, this week there is none.

Here's the list _for this week!_ 

1. Chris Paul (NOK)
19.5 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 5.5 APG, 2.50 SPG, .379 FG% in 2 games
2. Andrew Bogut (MIL)
13.0 PPG, 8.0 RPG, 1.00 BPG, .593 FG% in 3 games
3. Raymond Felton (CHA)
13.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 7.3 APG, .432 FG% in 3 games
4. Marvin Williams (ATL)
14.0 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 1.00 SPG, .526 FG% in 2 games
5. Channing Frye (NYK)
13.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 2.00 BPG, .538 FG% in 3 game


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

oo my bad sorry!!!! yea i always chek that list ut so i apologise!!! charlie will be there no doubt this week!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> oo my bad sorry!!!! yea i always chek that list ut so i apologise!!! charlie will be there no doubt this week!


no worries big guy. :cheers:


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

anybody read this weeks rookie ranking mailbag. Some guy from toronto is complaining about Calderon is as good as C Paul suggesting that they should watch a raptor game. The rookie ranker dude replied saying that they do notice and love calderon's play and that _he_ should watch a hornets game. haha funny as hell


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Game Day: Saturday November 26th vs. Golden State*

As much as I like what Charlie is doing, Jose is the Raptors rookie of the year... hes picante!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Rookie Rankings

No Joey, but Charlie was #2 in the weeklys.

Jan 3/06


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

CV3 named East Rookie of the Month for December :clap:


Rookie of the Month for December


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings January 3rd*

Rookie Rankings for January 3rd 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Andrew Bogut
5. Deron Williams
*6. Jose Calderon*
7. Sarunas Jasikevicius
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Ike Diogu
10. Nate Robinson


NoteWorthy
Joey Graham


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings January 9th*

Rookie Rankings for January 9th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Andrew Bogut
5. Deron Williams
6. Sarunas Jasikevicius
*7. Jose Calderon*
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Ike Diogu
10. Nate Robinson



Joey Graham not on this rankings


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings January 9th*

If joey were getting the minutes he would be up there... but no dice.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings January 9th*

Jose's return from injury has been a rocky one so far. I hope he didn't push to return too soon.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

With all this Mike James hype, which is well deserved, Calderon is really slipping up, hasn't had over 5 assists since Januray 21st.

Rookie wall?


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings January 17th*

Rookie Rankings for January 17th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
3. Andrew Bogut
*4. Charlie Villanueva*
5. Deron Williams
6. Sarunas Jasikevicius
*7. Jose Calderon*
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Nate Robinson
10. Luther Head



NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings January 23rd*

Rookie Rankings for January 17th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
3. Andrew Bogut
*4. Charlie Villanueva*
5. Deron Williams
6. Sarunas Jasikevicius
7. Salim Stoudamire
*8. Jose Calderon*
9. Luther Head
10. Nate Robinson




NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings January 30th*

Rookie Rankings for January 30th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Channing Frye
3. Andrew Bogut
*4. Charlie Villanueva*
5. Sarunas Jasikevicius
6. Deron Williams
7. Salim Stoudamire
8. Raymond Felton
*9. Jose Calderon*
10. Luther Head


NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings January 30th*

dam...slippin


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

He's been playing well of late. Channing Frye has struggled a bit in the past few games so I think there is a possibility for Charlie to pass him soon.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings February 6th*

Rookie Rankings for February 6th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Andrew Bogut
3. Channing Frye
*4. Charlie Villanueva*
5. Raymond Felton
6. Sarunas Jasikevicius
7. Deron Williams
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Danny Granger
*10. Jose Calderon*


NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings February 6th*

what has happened to Jose.

i just might have to put the picante avatar back up.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings February 13th*

Rookie Rankings for February 13th 

1. Chis Paul
2. Andrew Bogut
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Channing Frye
5. Raymond Felton
6. Deron Williams
7. Sarunas Jasikevicius
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Danny Granger
10. Marvin Williams


NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham , Jose Calderon


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings February 21st*

Rookie Rankings for February 21st 

1. Chis Paul
2. Andrew Bogut
*3. Charlie Villanueva*
4. Channing Frye
5. Raymond Felton
6. Deron Williams
7. Sarunas Jasikevicius
8. Salim Stoudamire
9. Danny Granger
10. Marvin Williams


NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham , Jose Calderon


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings February 27th*

Rookie Rankings for February 27th 

1. Chis Paul
*2. Charlie Villanueva*
3. Channing Frye
4. Andrew Bogut
5. Raymond Felton
6. Deron Williams
7. Sarunas Jasikevicius
8. Danny Granger
9. Marvin Williams
10. Salim Stoudamire


NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Jose Calderon


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*LETTER OF THE WEEK*
STOP DISRESPECTING CHRIS PAUL. The fact that you guys even rank guys 2-10 is an insult to all of his phenomenal accomplishments this season as the leader of a now playoff contender, as well as unheard of stats for a rookie placing top ten in the ENTIRE LEAGUE in categories such as assists, steals, and rebounds for guards.
Elliot - Brooklyn N.Y.

Paul is certainly head and shoulders above the rest of the field, but if we just had one player in the rankings, we wouldn't be earning our salary *and those rabid Raptor fans* wouldn't have anything to write about. We may start calling him "Chris Rookie of the Year Paul" by mid-March though.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4 (Aug 16, 2005)

haha, I write to them all the time


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings March 6th*

Rookie Rankings for March 6th 

1. Chis Paul
*2. Charlie Villanueva*
3. Andrew Bogut
4. Channing Frye
5. Raymond Felton
6. Deron Williams
7. Sarunas Jasikevicius
8. Danny Granger
9. Marvin Williams
10. Salim Stoudamire


NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Jose Calderon


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings March 13th*

Rookie Rankings for March 13th 

1. Chis Paul
*2. Charlie Villanueva*
3. Andrew Bogut
4. Raymond Felton
5. Deron Williams
6. Channing Frye
7. Sarunas Jasikevicius
8. Ryan Gomes
9. Danny Granger
10. Marvin Williams

NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Jose Calderon, Joey Graham


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings March 13th*

For some reason the knicks aren't playing Frye as much as they were.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings March 13th*



Benis007 said:


> For some reason the knicks aren't playing Frye as much as they were.


Does idiocy count as a reason? :biggrin: 

They now are forced to play with all those stupid guards to keep them 'happy' so they are probably running 3 guards at once. Throw in Curry, Malik Rose and now that Jerome James has been located, sedated and hauled into MSG there are less minutes. Plus, they ARE idiots. I wouldn't think it was weird if Frye was losing minutes to Lee, but it appears to be to Malik Rose and James. Yuck!


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings March 20th*

Rookie Rankings for March 20th 

1. Chis Paul
*2. Charlie Villanueva*
3. Andrew Bogut
4. Raymond Felton
5. Deron Williams
6. Channing Frye
7. Danny Granger
8. Ryan Gomes
9. Sarunas Jasikevicius
10. Marvin Williams

NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rookie Rankings March 27th*

Rookie Rankings for March 27th 

1. Chis Paul
*2. Charlie Villanueva*
3. Raymond Felton
4. Andrew Bogut
5. Deron Williams
6. Channing Frye
7. Danny Granger
8. Ryan Gomes
9. Marvin Williams
10. Luther Head

NoteWorthy (outside looking in)
Joey Graham


----------

